
Instagram blocks Kamalaharris.info in private messages - deathhand
Currently unable to private message the url https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kamalaharris.info&#x2F; in either FB or Instagram.
======
treeman79

        “The past never had been altered. Oceania was at war with Eastasia. Oceania had always been at war with Eastasia.”

------
zaroth
Some might call this election interference. It’s almost impressive this site
is even on their radar.

------
ccffpphh
Can confirm, just tried it myself and it hasn't gone through at all. Been
several minutes.

~~~
xvedejas
On FB messenger, I'm immediately met with a message of "Your message couldn't
be shared, because this link goes against our Community Standards"

~~~
chrischen
They may as well have replaced "Community Standards" with "Social Harmony"
(the rhetoric of China).

------
chrischen
No problem, we can just a VPN to access the free social network of the east:
TikTok.

------
googthrowaway42
Considering the amount of non-Americans that work at Facebook is this not
foreign election interference?

------
insickness
I'm reading joebiden.info is blocked as well.

------
cooper12
That site claims to be "self-funded" and by "an American citizen" (singular),
yet it's very obvious this was made by a decently funded team. It's very well-
designed, comes with a slogan, each point has a summary header, details, _and
a citation_ , juxtaposition with professional photographs of Harris laughing,
and then a disclaimer at the bottom clearly vetted by lawyers. Oh, and there's
even a link to a sister site for Biden, complete with a storefront with more
catchy slogans on t-shirts. Highly suspicious to say the least. I wonder who's
behind it.

~~~
kyleee
Does that mean it's worthy of being censored?

~~~
cincinnatus
It does if it is foreign election interference. We live in complicated times.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
It's not Harris' official site; it's a website critical of her.

~~~
Simulacra
Which means it should definitely NOT be censored.

------
adammichaelc
I tried it on FB messenger and it worked

~~~
treeman79
I got an instant unable to send

